# TUG Timeshare Marketplace tops $43,000,000!



## TUGBrian (Jun 13, 2019)

Just broke 43 Million here this week (june 2019)!

This is the dollar amount total for Timeshare Classified ads actually marked as sold or rented in the TUG Timeshare marketplace....every one of them commission free!

http://ads.tug2.net

any TUG member can post a resale or rental ad in minutes, all online thru the marketplace using the link above! Paying huge upfront fees to sell or rent your timeshare is one of the biggest mistakes you can make as an owner, we continue to prove this month in and month out as owners find success selling and renting themselves right here on TUG!

if you havent visited the marketplace in awhile, or are considering selling or renting a Timeshare, check it out here:

TUG Timeshare Marketplace


you can also see the new homepages for timeshare resales and timeshare rentals here:

https://tug2.com/timeshare-resales

https://tug2.com/timeshare-rentals


----------



## Panina (Jun 13, 2019)

Plus  all the timeshares that were offered for free, even though there is no dollar amount, for those that found a  new home for their timeshare it was priceless.


----------



## silentg (Jun 14, 2019)

We have been successful on Marketplace, use it more than RCI. Everyone we have dealt with has been co operative and no bad deals at all.
Thanks Brian and Tug Administrators for keeping this a safe place to buy, sell, rent or exchange timeshares. LT transfers have been a big help as well.
Silentg


----------

